# Albino Moose



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Check the photo album for pics


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow, great pics. Did he have the pink eyes?? True albino??


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Not sure but I will find out


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Where was that Moose sighted? I bet Cootie would have loved to see that one this season! Cool Pic though!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Don't you guys read the Open Forum (see Hey Coot)

Here is the story http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... did=172781


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Although the pictures are really cool and that is really neat that there is a albino moose running around, I would not have advised my wife to shoot her. We wanted something with a rack. A keepsake to hang on the wall. Also, albinoism is a genetic defect that actually shows weekness in a species. Not actually a trophy in my mind.

cootkiller


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Never saw one of those before, pretty awesome. On a slightly different topic there was a moose calf hit on I-29 in the south bound lane. Saw it on Saturday when I was going down to the State football championship. Its a shame.


----------

